

What to say to your boss? - thaironius

http://Recap.ly is an intelligent professional Rolodex. Need to remember the hobbies of your boss or the birthday of your client? Recap ensures you have easy access to information about those in your social network.<p>Invite Key: bff
======
dilloncompton
I've been using this on and off for a few weeks, and have found it to be
useful and intuitive. Wondering about/looking forwards to integration with
other online services like Facebook, linkedIn, etc!

------
elledoubleyouu
THIS IS COOL!

------
Roro
Awesome

------
mackmcconnell
tubular

